# Superlattice Power Lithium Polymer Battery to Boost Electric Car Range



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Go superlattice!!


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

So, for now it is vaporware until, if, maybe, after research, in time, blah blah blah....


----------



## Manntis (May 22, 2008)

Coley said:


> So, for now it is vaporware until, if, maybe, after research, in time, blah blah blah....


...and Superlattice is Hybrid Technologies, the company that failed the NY Hybrid Cab testing. A shame, too, as their stuff looks good otherwise.


----------

